# TWM: not found



## FlameElement (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello,
Total newbie here.
After may be 20-30 installations of almost all versions I found in download section I give up and need help.
Video - ivy bridge 3 gen intel i5. Install intel video driver and complete all steps up to window manager from this tread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/howto-minimal-freebsd-desktop.35308/page-6 and after startx receive an error:
/usr/local/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: twm: not found
/usr/local/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: xclock: not found
/usr/local/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: xterm: not found

Please someone to give a clue.
Very thanks in advance!
Regards,
Plamen


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 22, 2018)

Looks like you haven't installed x11/xorg. This is a metaport where you can check or uncheck things like x11/xorg-apps. These missing applications are part of that.


----------



## FlameElement (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks mate, very match!
This case is closed!


----------

